# Power cuts!



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Just wondering what you guys would do in the case of a power cut, back up heating or whatever. 
Its been playing on my mind a wee bit this past while, still getting pretty bad weather up here!


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

It depends what species I have at the time really, if I am keeping any tropical species I will get them in RUBs and get them to my mates house, with most less sensitive snakes I just leave them to it but cover their vivs with duvet covers ect to help keep the heat in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Blankets or poly boxes :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

nothing at all, i just don't feed them either. It gets cold out there y'know!


although i've never kept anything that is too sensitive to change.


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

Those little heat packs you can buy in camping shops and chemists are handy to have about too for emergencies.


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

Never given that any thought.. Lucky reptile do emergency heat packs..

Though you got me thinking now. im gonna look into battery packs, like those to pc's. or cover my roof with solar panels/wind turbines


----------



## k42c (Jan 29, 2010)

ive got a generator. not for this but obviously id use it if need be.


----------



## hephev (Jan 12, 2010)

I was only thinking this very same thing in the shower the other day. The lights were flickering and I thought about the reps if we lost electric. we thought about covering with Duvets and RUBs for them too. Hopefully it won't happen. Also had a moment when I was paranoid there might be a fire and we'd be trying to get snakes out over our shoulders etc. Got some pillow cases and rubs under each Viv now.


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

Borrow generator from dad but only as a last resort mainly for incubators


----------



## mr_b_nwuk (Oct 11, 2009)

*Another option*

Just a thought ...

If you have a car and were considering getting a battery booster for starting your car with a flat battery, then you may want to take a look at:-

"Halfords Power Pack 200" 
Halfords Power Pack 200 from Halfords Price £89.99

Admittedly, it is 90 quid (ouch!!!) and it will not power your viv for nearly as long as a proper generator would; but it does have several other uses (a nifty litle 'toy' really).

Has a 240 volt inverter which should keep your vivarium fully powered up for a good few hours (more if only using low wattages such as UV lights and/or heat mats); if you should unexpectedly suffer a power cut in the colder/darker months.

And in the warmer months, it could power your portable television in the garden (so you dont have to miss either corrie or the sport). Or it could power your beer mini-fridge whilst you yourself are 'basking'. No more need for extension leads (tripping hazard).

Just a thought
Paul


----------



## Jewel (Jun 27, 2009)

we have a generator to run everything.


----------



## mr_b_nwuk (Oct 11, 2009)

*Another option*

deleted - duplicated in error - sorry


----------



## violawench (Oct 16, 2009)

I would use the little heat packs you can get from the chemist that warm up when theyre opened with substrate over the top, usually for muscle pain. They last for 8 hours and although they are small, at least they keep some heat going and as far as I know a lot of people use these when posting animals.


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

violawench said:


> I would use the little heat packs you can get from the chemist that warm up when theyre opened with substrate over the top, usually for muscle pain. They last for 8 hours and although they are small, at least they keep some heat going and as far as I know a lot of people use these when posting animals.


Yeah, they would be ideal!
Gonna get a few to be safe!


----------



## deedee71 (Mar 28, 2010)

we have a gas oven as we always get power cuts, so we can boil water on the hob to make cups of tea etc, so i would make a hot water bottle for my leopard gecko, but i'd have to wrap it with lots of towels.


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

Modern Dinosaurs said:


> Borrow generator from dad but only as a last resort mainly for incubators


whats a lava iguana? you couldnt keep a marine iguana..
lava lizard? their not iguanidae though?​


----------



## kevtore999 (Dec 24, 2008)

Power cuts in General only last for about an hour (in most Cases) I have a camping stove so i'd just boil some water and put an hot water bottle under there Rubs or in there wrapped in a towel....


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

we had power cut not to long ago and i used hot water bottles wrapped in towels kept at 79 for 5 hours which was just enough did this for corns


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

mr_b_nwuk said:


> Just a thought ...
> 
> If you have a car and were considering getting a battery booster for starting your car with a flat battery, then you may want to take a look at:-
> 
> ...


 
LOL we're on the same level!:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

kevtore999 said:


> Power cuts in General only last for about an hour (in most Cases) I have a camping stove so i'd just boil some water and put an hot water bottle under there Rubs or in there wrapped in a towel....


if it's only for an hour there's no point messing about.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Never really thought of this. Currently we get a power possibly once a year for a few hours in bad weather.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I have some heat packs if really needed but tbh i would normally just do nothing as most pwer cuts are for a short amount of time. If is was to be for a long time i pack them all in rubs and would ring mum to come get them all til thier vivs were all in order again


----------



## CrawlingRuby (Dec 28, 2009)

pire said:


> Just wondering what you guys would do in the case of a power cut, back up heating or whatever.
> Its been playing on my mind a wee bit this past while, still getting pretty bad weather up here!



i had a power cut today for an hour from 9 till 10 and they where ok


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I dont bother doing anything normally as the longest power cut we have had has only been for 2-3hrs. I have plenty of 40hr heatpacks knocking around if it lasted ages, got a few hot water bottles somewhere too :2thumb:


----------

